# Developer's Day



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

*What*? Developer's Day!
*When*? First of every month
*Why*? Because we owe devs who make the Galaxy Nexus even better every day. 
*What to do*? Give a donation

Think of the pure awesomeness we get from our favorite ROMS, kernels, themes, mods, apps, and other acts of brilliance. Most of the developers give away their work for free, and most get nothing to very little in return. One example.

I think most of us would be happy to pay $50 a year for all of the features they provide. So what I recommend is on the 1st of every month we give a few dollars to our favorite dev of the previous month. *Maybe give $2-$5 a month via donations, or buy a donate/developer's apps*. Seriously if you cannot afford $2 a month, then how do you have a Gnex?

In the past, I have given $40-50 to a single dev who's ROM I chiefly use. But, this is cheating the kernel, bootloader, app, theme, and other dev's, who I am proud to use their work. I suspect most people either do the same thing, or do not donate at all.

How did I come up with the idea. I'm just reading my emails while flashing, and the shitty place I work gives us a free small cup of coffee for Doctor's Day (March 30th). Tangentially, it reminded me I am long over due to give my favorite kernel provider a few bucks and it really does feel nice when someone says "Thank You" instead of complaining about everything!

*So please support your developers!*


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I was actually thinking of posting this.
But rather posting it as a YOU MUST DONATE $1 today thread.
Just to make it a small "insignificant" amount that could potentially make the devs a decent bit of cash that day.
Pick your dev...
And donate!
This, however, is a much better idea.
Sticky!?!

Imo is next on my list.
I've Donated to DroidXChat , Wizard0f0z, Roman, Zaphod-Beeblebrox, Jrummy, Kejar31, and I'm sure a couple others.
We appreciate the devs.
Show your support...and throw 'em a RedBull, eh?


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Bump for justice. We can't keep enjoying all the awesome code thrown at our faces without the dev talent we're lucky to have here and now. Personally I think we're on the precipice of something great; where we can influence a change from huge companies streamlining the user experience to maximize their profit, to funding better, more competent coders who understand what users want cause they themselves are the users part of these types of user-centric communities. I'm not trying to demonize big companies, without which, we wouldn't have such amazing technologies; but let's get the word out that the tech and Android enthusiasts WILL PAY out of appreciation, so more enterprising coders come our way, and so the devs we have now stay around. Anyone who benefits from custom code here knows how much better things are given the proper after-market dev work, let's pave the way for a technological Renaissance as a byproduct (yes devs, what your doing now is primitive in the measure of time, but essential for the future of how we enjoy our devices/ F*** CarrierIQ, WE should be in control of our devices.). We've got to start somewhere, so let's show our current devs some appreciation. I hope this doesn't make me look absolutely bat sh!t crazy haha, but I feel quite strongly about open software and worry that future generations won't have such cool experiences/freedoms, so let's make it better for them, and us in the short term, shall we?


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

1 and a half days away from the first one

As the devs start pushing out some 4.0.4 love, give them some love back


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I donated. Hopefully some others will too


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I missed the deadline.
Simply forgot








Haha.
But donated...to IMO this round.

Updated sig as well.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Since I get paid sporadically (I do stagehand work) I'll donate the first paycheck of every month instead of the first. Just covered all of Team Kang and Imoseyon last week.

Love the idea though. I hope more people jump on board.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I donated $5 to the TeamLiquid.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I missed the deadline.
> Simply forgot
> 
> 
> ...


Never too late to donate, I love the idea about a link in the sig! I added mine


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

A few short hours until is Dev Day!


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

It's dev day!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I donate twice a year to the devs I use most or contribute the most to AOSP type roms. Usually June and December. It's just easier for me to give one lump sum twice a year and they are usually more appreciative when they see $20 - $50 at a time. I do think more people should donate if they have the means to. So good idea here!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Donation sent and bump=]


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Completed as well.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I actually lied earlier!
Was at work.
Haha, didn't really have time.

But I DID just send one.
WhiteHawkX this time 'round.

Bump.

You know...because of procrastinators like me.
=]


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dev Day is tomorrow! I'm working 30 of the next 48 hours, but donations will be promptly coming in afterwards.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I was just about to bump. Good timing!

ProTekk this time!
And Zaphod.
But that doesn't count. That was just because he's awesome.

And I'm done with my list of AOKP + IMO + TWRP.
The cycle starts anew!


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Nice idea. Will donate as soon as I'm able to.

Update. Donated to Imo. Great kernel. Great dev.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Props man.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice 
Good to see some dev love.

Recently have given to Droidtheory x2, Imoseyon, Koush x2, Franco.
Not sure who to spread the love to,.. yet  AOKP team maybe up.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

IT'S DEVELOPER DAY!

Please, send Droid-life and the other android blogs this link as a "news tip."
Lets make our dev's feel some appreciation =]


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> IT'S DEVELOPER DAY!
> 
> Please, send Droid-life and the other android blogs this link as a "news tip."
> Lets make our dev's feel some appreciation =]


Push! Done.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Ugh.
Bump.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

i have donated to my Favorite devs but one thing that went a long ways was only one dev thanked me. Some gratefulness does help and go a long way.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Team Kang: Complete

More to come before the end of the day.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This isn't leaving the first page on dev day.
Not on my watch!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Add Imoseyon to the completed list. Great kernel developer.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, AOKP love today!

Thanks you Jubakuba!


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

This morning i sent donations to Peter Alfonso, Krarvind, and Imo.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just sent some love Team Liquid's way. Dev Day is a great idea!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

With JB on the way...it's a good time to bump, eh?
=]


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Ouh shit!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dev day tomorrow!


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Spend!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Money you can haz!


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Ezekeel is getting some LONG over due love from my wallet today 

Still some hours left to thank your favorite devs!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

jdkoreclipse and sonicxml are getting some Dev Day love for their speedy Jelly Bean contributions.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump!

And Donations sent <3


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I almost forgot, but didn't!

Now who to donate to


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

+1.

I'm in for this. (DHO deserves some of my hard earned money!)


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Er mer gerd!
Guess what day tomorrow is?!


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Er mer gerd!
> Guess what day tomorrow is?!


Nudie magazine day?!?!


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

akellar said:


> Nudie magazine day?!?!


I thought that was every day?


----------



## sumitsen (Jul 1, 2012)

Showed sum luv to Franco 2day 
Bought his app to support the dev.

Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## insanedeth (Mar 21, 2012)

Hit DHO and Imoseyon today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> Nudie magazine day?!?!


LOL,

I am thinking I need buy some of Koush's apps this month (ones I don't use, just for support.)

 And thank you insanedeth


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Today is a Holiday!


----------



## insanedeth (Mar 21, 2012)

Hit Jakeday and Roman today.

Have you shown your developer appreciation today?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent some my Holiday donations


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

DHO got a few bucks from me.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Farted butt confetti onto adamcash =]]


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> DHO got a few bucks from me.


I always appreciate the support


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Few wee hours remain


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump 

Trying to decide if I should send some money to Chainfire in light of the recent super user overhaul


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

DHO said:


> Bump
> 
> Trying to decide if I should send some money to Chainfire in light of the recent super user overhaul


SuperSU


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I hit MarcLandis. Someone else this month too...forgot.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I bought the donate versions of supersu and trickster mod. Not for the additional features but just for support

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread kinda fell by the wayside, and a few days late, but let's bump

Dev's do more than sacrifice their time and expertise.... being a dev is costly  A half descent build box, is easily an uber gaming box.

I know just in team Vanir, Prime burnt out an i7 processor and took him working 2 jobs a couple months to afford a new one. Nuke this month invested in a dedicated Vanir builder that rivals google for processing power. Last week, I doubled the size of my SSDs, only to find it inadequate by the end of the week due to adding new devices,.. and ordered even more SSDs (quadrupling the previous week's size) to keep the nightlies going. All of us would do this anyways,...

And I know *every dev team *out there has similar woos.

Remember it is always a good time to buy the donate version that free app you have been using (i.e. your launcher). Your going to get 100x the use out of Franco's app than PvZ. Support a dev in the market, on the forums, or where ever. It's doesn't take much to make one smile... especially those of use still ripping out hair out with 4.3.

I have released > 100 ROM builds and I still donate to other devs... so if you have not donated... why not?

Also, I started this post prior to most of my dev work, so I insist that *if you read this you do not donate to me*, but another dev to minimize the conflict of interested.


----------

